# ATI 1650 Pro Temperature / Fan Control?



## rmd2007 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone --

I have a new ATI X1650 Pro AGP card.  While the performance of the card seems good, like everyone else I'm less than excited about the noise that the fan generates.  I would like to use ATITool for temperature / fan control, but I don't seem to have that option.  I noticed that in the documentation it says that the 1600 series doesn't yet support temperature.  I'm not sure if this applies only to the released software, or also the beta stuff (I'm guessing both, since I'm not seeing the option).

Can someone give me an idea when temp / fan control for this device might be available?

I'm running the latest beta with a Vista-based machine.

Thanks in advance for any information...


----------



## rmd2007 (Mar 28, 2007)

*More Information...*

BTW, my device does appear to support temp / fan control in general, as I am able to control these via ATI Tray Tools.  I just like ATI Tool better and was hoping to be able to use this as my solution...


----------



## 123crap (Apr 1, 2007)

Use Speedfan


----------

